# Oklahoma Boy's



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>I had the pleasure of fishing with <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Chester</st1:City> and his friend Cory who traveled al the way from <st1:State w:st="on">Oklahoma</st1:State> to Hopedale <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State> in search of speckled trout and Bull Redfish. <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chester</st1lace></st1:City> set the trip with me for 3 days of fishing. Day one went well getting some really nice big speckled trout and one nice red. Day two was Better we really worked at catching <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chester</st1lace></st1:City> a big trout and put one in the boat pushing five pounds along with the rest of a two man limit of two to four pounders. Day three arrived and <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chester</st1lace></st1:City> said they had enough trout and wanted to run with the bulls. So we targeted redfish stating out with the first one reaching 27 inches and catching a lot of smaller ones and then finally late in the morning Cory landed the big fish of the day a 34 inch BULL RED. The trip was complete and the mission accomplished. Three great days of fishing for these Oklahoma Boy?s.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

way to put em' on the fish capt...good report and you know the okie boys had a blast...


----------

